# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Bu Vatan Kimin

## ceydaaa

Geçen akşam tv de Sırrı Sakık’ı dinledim;
Dinlerken de vicdanım kanadı,kanım da dondu,sabahı sabah ettim, bütün gece de uyuyamadım.

Hatırlayalım, Birgül Ayman Güler hanımefendinin sözleri üzerine ne demişti o kişi ;
—”Balkan ve Kafkas göçmenleri bu memleketin sahibi siz değilsiniz, haddinizi bilin, Türkler Anadolu’ya geldiklerinde Kürtler buradaydı”.
Aynen bunları dedi bu zat.

Bu sözlerle de sadece “Balkan ve Kafkas göçmenlerini değil” bütün Türk milletini aşağıladı ve hakaret etti.

Sonra da çıktı utanıp sıkılmadan özür diledi.

Tabii o özür kabahatinden de büyüktü.

Bu sözler bana 100 yıl önce Yunanlıları Anadolu’ya sürüp arkasında duramayan ve tepelenmelerine neden olan İngiliz başbakanı “Lloyd George” nin sözlerini hatırlattı.
Tekrar hatırlayalım ,başta o “İngiliz başbakanı olmak üzere başımıza o “Sevr çuvalını ” geçirmeye kalkanların oyun ayaklarına dolaştı çuval da kendi kafalarına geçti.
Bundan sonra aynı şeyi tezgahlayanlara da aynı şey olacak,bundan emin olabilirsiniz.

Evet Bu vatan kimin ?

Bu vatan anayasamızda tarif edildiği gibi Türk vatandaşlarının ,onların yüzde 86 sı da kendini “TÜRK” olarak tarif etmekte.

Bu tarif o yüzde 86 nın tamamının Türk ırkından olduğu anlamına da gelmiyor . Çünkü “Türk milleti” tabiri etnik bir kavram değil sosyolojik bir olgudur.
Ayrıca o “Balkan ve Kafkas göçmenlerinin sayıları Sırrı beyin etnin kökenindekilerden de daha fazladır.
Hem de milyonlarcasının Balkanlarda ve Kafkas göçünde katliamlara tabi, tutulmalarına rağmen.

Şimdi yapılan pazarlıkların geri planında bence “Anayasa Pazarlıkları” vardır.
O pazarlıkları yürütenlerin asla unutmamaları gereken bir gerçek de o yüzde 86 lık ezici çoğunluktur.
O çoğunluk gözardı edilip anayasadan Türk kavramının çıkartılması çok vahim sonuçlar doğurma potansiyeline sahiptir.
Bunların arasında milli birlik dokusunun çözülmesi de vardır.
Bu gerçeği unutmaması gereken ilk kişiler de bu memleketi yönetenlerdir.

milliyetciforum.com

----------

